# Londinium Latte Video



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A kind of work flow video, not perfect by any means.

Anyone wanna take the challenge on and do a latte art clip all the way through ?

Daren? Latte art champion ? Where are you ?






Yeah the machines not clean , yeah i warmed the cup , yeah the extraction pulled a little, Im sure there will be other things . Enjoy....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks tasty. Shame all the best bits were off camera ; )


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Looks tasty. Shame all the best bits were off camera ; )


Show me the prep....I wouldn't dare Gary, I wouldn't dare......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i wonder why!!!!!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh shite..... I wouldn't be able to come anywhere close to that! Awesome art - however as it was done off camera I suspect you had one already prepared that you swapped into shot









I would put my own clip up but it wouldn't get past the censors.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Loving the Joe Cool tune


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice slight of hand, here's one I made earlier


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Nice slight of hand, here's one I made earlier


Spence ..... Get a clip up ........


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

cool vid, great music, great art, tasty coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

drude said:


> Loving the Joe Cool tune


I knew you'd recognise it !


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Great video boots. Shame you served the drink 'upside down' at the end. Looks like a set of nuts dangling down.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

c_squared said:


> Great video boots. Shame you served the drink 'upside down' at the end. Looks like a set of nuts dangling down.


Jeez everyone's a critic ..... ) thanks tho C ...


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Haha. Not a proper criticism. Your pour looked amazing!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

c_squared said:


> Haha. Not a proper criticism. Your pour looked amazing!


I know mate , pulling your leg. The music ran out bore I could turn the cup Pressure go to me ! Next time you over in Lancaster , come to mine ill film you making a drink tho........


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Will do, would love a go on the l1. Not so sure about a 'pressure pour'!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks great, super smooth workflow!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Spence ..... Get a clip up ........


As anyone who's seen me making espresso will attest to the fact that my skillz are certainly not video worthy, plus with all of your anti-thwacking jibes I'm not sure that I could take the abuse!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> As anyone who's seen me making espresso will attest to the fact that my skillz are certainly not video worthy, plus with all of your anti-thwacking jibes I'm not sure that I could take the abuse!


Excuses, excuses......


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I have to say the grinder looks fantastic. If only I had the room for something so tall (and the cash)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Not enough thwacking for me...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

drude said:


> I have to say the grinder looks fantastic. If only I had the room for something so tall (and the cash)


It is , the hopper makes it look worse than it is though . Its slimmish if that helps......


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Great video boots. Cool music and amazing latte art (even upside down







Love your machines mate!


----------



## mhofmeyr (May 23, 2013)

Well done. That's excellent!!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Haha, this was so entertaining. Thanks for posting.

Love the fact the song finished just as you faded out....

The art was pretty special too. Top job sir.


----------

